# Help setting up sound



## perry (Jan 21, 2011)

I checked the existing threads but they didn't help.

`cat /dev/sndstat` gives


```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/0r:0v channels simplex default)
pcm1: <HDA VIA VT1708S_0 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm2: <HDA VIA VT1708S_0 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```

/boot/loader.conf contains:

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```

I've tried kldload and kldunload, also tried 
	
	



```
snd_driver_load="YES"
```
 Doesn't help. I've tried sysctl to check the channel and it's set to pcm0. tried 1 and 2, doesn't help. tried hint.pcm.0.vol. nothing,

Any advice?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2011)

Sound is going to the HDMI in your video card, pcm0.  That probably won't work, so set your first analog output--pcm1--to the default in /boot/loader.conf:

```
hw.snd.default_unit="1"
```


----------



## perry (Jan 22, 2011)

tried it, didn't work.


----------



## teckk (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you have everything turned up?

```
$ mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  81:81
Mixer line     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer cd       is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer igain    is currently set to  89:89
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer line1    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer phin     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer phout    is currently set to   0:0
Recording source: vol
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2011)

perry said:
			
		

> tried it, didn't work.



Yes, but did your sndstat output change?  Please also show the output of
`% uname -a`

Your sndstat output format is different that what I see on 8.2:

```
% cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 HDMI> (play)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
```


----------



## perry (Jan 23, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Yes, but did your sndstat output change?  Please also show the output of
> `% uname -a`
> 
> Your sndstat output format is different that what I see on 8.2:
> ...




Here's uname-a


```
FreeBSD main.sysct.com 8.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Wed May 26 05:45:12 UTC 2010     [email]root@i386-
builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

and here's `cat /dev/sndstat`



```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
pcm1: <HDA VIA VT1708S_0 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:3v/1r:3v channels duplex default)
pcm2: <HDA VIA VT1708S_0 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
[/QUOTEFreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
pcm1: <HDA VIA VT1708S_0 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:3v/1r:3v channels duplex default)
pcm2: <HDA VIA VT1708S_0 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```

and here's mixer.


```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 23, 2011)

That looks correct.  Check that your speakers are connected to the right jack, have power and don't have some kind of mute or volume control of their own.


----------



## perry (Jan 25, 2011)

The connections are all fine. I set mixer to 100, vlc to 200% maxed the speaker volume, still nothing.


----------

